# Is my cage too small?! I feel so jealous



## YumYumz (Apr 24, 2017)

I see so many people with huge cages and I feel terrible that I'm not up to par. I have two, adult male rats so they are quite big but pretty lazy most of the time. When I have a stable job and out of my parents house, I'm definitely getting my next pair of rats a critternation or something similar. 

But for now, is this okay? If not I would feel guilty for the rest of my rattie's lives. The dimensions are L60cm×H61cm×W40cm and according the rat calculator (2 square cube per rat)it can fit 2 but I'm not sure. 

Right now they don't have many stuff in their cage but I am going to add some more chews and things. I also need to sew some more cage liners.


----------



## Lunchy (Aug 28, 2017)

For 2, I think it looks fine! A bigger cage might be a good investment in the future, but as long as they have hideaways, beds, food, water, space to climb etc, they have all they need. I find my boys LOVE hideaways in the top corners of the cage, I attach cardboard boxes to the corners with holes in them and put towels etc in to make it comfier (my avatar shows one). It actually uses up some space nicely too. 

I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

I agree. I think, for two males, that's completely fine. If they don't have too much energy, it's not like their activity would really change in a larger enclosure. However, I think it could use more stimulating objects. Maybe make some treat toys out of toilet paper rolls so they get to use their brain a little bit? You could make some DIY puzzle toys or even get some cat toys from the dollar store. Some rats really like pushing things around for some reason. It's definitely fine as it is now and there's no need to feel guilty, though.


----------



## Ratologist (Nov 24, 2016)

That looks completely fine for 2 rats. One thing to be aware of is that a super large cage for only 2 rats can lead to some territorial behavior. Because they can completely avoid each other, they may set up "territories." I notice that many people here, who have a Critter Nation, have more than 2 rats in it.


----------



## YumYumz (Apr 24, 2017)

Thankyou so much for your replies! I will try to make more stimulating items such as foraging toys and I will buy some ping pong balls as they seem to like chasing them as they roll around the cage in the past.


----------



## Roxymachado (Dec 8, 2017)

*Awesome cheap cages*

When you do end up getting a new cage, I've found a few on dhgate.com for under $60. They are listed as large bird cages so you'll need to make your own shelves(I prefer that). Screenshots below of the two cages, there shipping times(free shipping), and there specs... Hope it helps people. You can get a nice cage for under a $100


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

I have that same cage! For x-mass I got a bigger one and I now use the old cage for traveling because it is so easy to fold up. My girls did not seem to mind being in this cage, it is a little small for boys. If you let them out of the cage enough it should be fine.


----------



## YumYumz (Apr 24, 2017)

My boys free range in my bathroom for 2-4 hours in the late afternoon. Will that be enough? I want to give them 6 hours but normally I have school.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I'd say that's just about right. My girls get on average 3-4 hours of free-range at night, and live in a SCN (I have 4 girls). Heck, they even sometimes sleep in the free-range area, or ask to go back to the cage early!

Just decorate the bathroom with toys and climby things and I'm sure the rats will have fun!


----------



## Basiltheplant (Jan 2, 2017)

that seems like a good size. Others mentioned making some diy toys and enhancing their environment. I suggest looking up diy parrot toys. they typically have a lot of foraging and intellectually stimulating toys. I have a board on pinterest that is mostly diy parrot toys and I name the board Par-rats


----------



## YumYumz (Apr 24, 2017)

I found a really good cage on ebay.Too bad my parents won't allow me to get another cage. Its only for around $100. ;_;


----------

